# Cbbt



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Drove down Thursday night and got 4 hours sleep. Pre dawn head down to ramp. But first we need some chunk bait and some sea bobbers. Had to wait till 6am for bait store to open.. 

So my fishing buddy and I head out to a long sand bar and immediately hook up on sand sharks and a few rays. 









One of the small ones. 









We got covered over with dolphin that where very camera shy..
You known it is hard to get the pic with a slow camera. 









Mr brown suit was 40 inches and darn near frozen. Could not get him flattened out. 









Caught many rays next two fishing trips but wind was building and smoke from N.C. was thick. First time I have ever heard weather report say 80% chance of smoke.. Visibility was less than a mile. 

Capt Mike


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Capt Mike, 
What did land that Cobia on? 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Capt Mike,
> What did land that Cobia on?
> 
> Skunk


Bunker heads mostly 
.
Skate/shark hit the body chunks.

Capt Mike


----------

